

For the first time in history, more than half the world is middle-class - blurry
http://www.economist.com/specialreports/PrinterFriendly.cfm?story_id=13063298

======
tokenadult
Previously submitted:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=482717>

It's unfortunate that The Economist, a source of many good articles, has those
articles living under so many different URLs that duplicate submissions to HN
are very likely, even if the submitters take care to check for duplicates.

